
The most accurate atomic clock - chapulin
http://fusion.net/story/122667/this-is-the-most-accurate-atomic-clock-ever-made/
======
conceit
> It’s so precise, he says, that if scientists were using it to measure the
> age of the universe — roughly 15 billion years — the clock in Ye’s office
> would only be off by about a second.

that's about two femto seconds per second

